# Các diễn đàn khác > Tán gẫu >  Hơn 800 thương hiệu khuyến mại tại lễ hội mua sắm lớn nhất Vincom

## phuong_hanh3112

Lễ hội mua sắm đỏ 2019 đồng loạt diễn ra tại 1.600 cửa hàng tại hệ thống Vincom với mức giảm giá đến 50% và hàng nghìn quà tặng với tổng giá trị 6,5 tỷ đồng.

Trung tâm thương mại Vincom sẽ triển khai chương trình "Vincom Red Sale Carnival - Lễ hội mua sắm đỏ" thường niên vào ngày thứ bảy đầu tiên của tháng 7. Đây sẽ là cơ hội mua sắm giá thấp lớn nhất năm cho khách hàng tại hệ thống 69 trung thâm thương mại Vincom khắp cả nước từ ngày 6-14/7.

Là năm đầu tiên tổ chức, Vincom Red Sale Carnival đồng loạt ưu đãi giám giá lên tới 50% các mặt hàng. Trung tâm thương mại tặng hàng chục nghìn voucher quà tặng với tổng giá trị 6,5 tỷ đồng.

"Red Sale Carnival thu hút sự tham gia của hơn 800 thương hiệu, trên 1.600 gian hàng với ưu đãi đa dạng, giảm giá sâu", đại diện Vincom chia sẻ.


Vincom Red Sale thu hút sự tham gia của nhiều thương hiệu nổi tiếng.


Trong số các thương hiệu tham dự lễ hội mua sắm có nhiều tên tuổi nổi tiếng như Armani Exchange, Versace Jeans, Zara, Pull&Bear, Stradivarius, Warehouse, Topshop, Adidas, Puma, Canifa, Eva De Eva, Vitimex, The Blues... Không chỉ giảm giá, nhiều thương hiệu thời trang mang đến chương trình như H&M bán hàng đồng giá 150.000 đồng, Aokang tặng 2.200 voucher, tổng trị giá gần 500 triệu đồng.

Các thương hiệu phụ kiện, túi xách, giày dép như Furla, Geox, Shooz, Vascara cũng áp dụng mức giảm giá 50% cho tất cả các sản phẩm trưng bày. Valentino Creations, Nine West, Charles & Keith, Aldo, Lyn, Parfois thông báo sẽ giảm từ 30 - 50% cho hàng ngàn sản phẩm.

Những khách hàng nữ yêu thích làm đẹp sẽ không thể bỏ lỡ ưu đãi kèm quà tặng như Sulwhasoo với nhân đôi tích điểm ngày 13/7; Laneige giảm giá 50%; Think Nature giảm giá 33% cho một số combo, tặng quà cho hóa đơn từ 700.000 đồng

Thương hiệu gia dụng, điện máy, siêu thị đồng loạt giảm giá các mặt hàng hè. Có thể kể đến VinMart, Samsonite, Lock&Lock, Forever, Guardian giảm giá đến 50%. VinPro đem tới 2 chương trình song song là 49% các sản phẩm tivi, máy lạnh, máy giặt, điện gia dụng và chương trình mua nhiều ưu đãi lớn với mức giảm thêm 10% cho hóa đơn trên 100 triệu.

Ngoài ra, khách hàng còn được hoàn tiền 20% giá trị hóa đơn với hạn mức lên đến một triệu đồng, cùng cơ hội nhận hàng ngàn quà tặng áo mưa, ba lô, sổ tay từ Sacombank.


Vincom dự kiến lễ hội giảm giá sẽ thu hút hàng triệu lượt khách hàng.


Vào tất cả các ngày Red Sale Carnival 2019, Vincom sẽ tổ chức chuỗi hội chợ tại hầu hết các trung tâm thương mại trên toàn quốc, quy tụ các thương hiệu và doanh nghiệp Việt Nam.

Tại Vincom Mega Mall Royal City, Times City, Vincom Plaza Thủ Đức, Mega Sale sẽ diễn ra Mega Sale của Samsonite. Các thương hiệu như Furla, Geox, Shooz trưng bày gian hàng trong Vincom Center Landmark 81. Lemino đem đến những sản phẩm sang trọng tại Vincom Mega Mall Thảo Điền. Lock&Lock và Robins giới thiệu sản phẩm tại Vincom Mega Mall Royal City.

Gia đình có trẻ nhỏ cũng có thể lựa chọn không gian vui chơi cho bé mà vẫn thoải mái mua sắm với My Kingdom tại Vincom Mega Mall Times City và Vincom Center Nguyễn Chí Thanh. 

Chương trình khai mạc Red Sale Carnival 2019 ngày 6/7 được tổ chức tại Vincom Center Landmark 81 với sự góp mặt của ca sĩ Noo Phước Thịnh và nhạc công trẻ Trung Lương.


Các hoạt động bán hàng ngoài trời là một trong những điểm nhấn của sự kiện.


Một số nhãn hàng giải trí, ẩm thực như chuỗi Pizza Company, Wrap&Roll, Sushi Hokkaido Sachi, Dairy Queen ưu đãi dành tặng khách hàng nhiều combo, voucher và giám giá 50%. Rạp chiếu phim Lotte Cinema áp dụng chính sách đồng giá 50.000 đồng một cặp vé dành cho hai người và 40.000 đồng cho khách lẻ. tiNiWorld tặng voucher giảm giá 50% cho các thành viên VinID.

"Là hệ thống trung tâm thương mại lớn nhất Việt Nam hiện nay, Vincom kỳ vọng Red Sale Carnival 2019 mang đến những trải nghiệm mua sắm tuyệt với cho khách hàng. Đây cũng là cơ hội quảng bá hiệu của các thương hiệu trong nước, quốc tế", đại diện Vincom nói.

----------


## dochoitre

nhiều hàng xịn giá rẻ ghê bác nhỉ chắc phải đi xem ra sao

----------

